# James Bond 20 DVD Box Set...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Can't find it specific on internet, but saw a bit on CNN about it.

In November there is supposed to be released a special edition DVD Box set with all 20 James Bond movies in it. I can't imagine the price, easily $250???


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...more like $249.98


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...are these dvds shaken or stirred????


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I already have all twenty after buying the 3 separate box sets. If these are the same special editions, go for it if you are a fan. They have lots of extras, great video and audio transfers (even Dr. No sounded good).

Just don't plan on going anywhere for a while, that is a LOT of content to watch.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think these are the special editions...

http://comingsoon.net/news.php?id=848

Don't see about all 20 in one package. Seems to be like the old one with three different sets. :shrug:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Saw the info quickly on CNN, no other detail...No info on Internet. Could be a rumor, we'll find out in November...


----------

